# Urinary Incontinence



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm just curious if anyone has this issue with their pup? My 3.5 month old female pup seems to have it pretty bad (at least as of yesterday). She's always had little problems here and there, but yesterday it was a big problem. She hasn't had an accident in a week and yesterday she had four! She doesn't leave puddles, it's just a line of wet drops. 

She's going to the vet next week so I'll discuss this with her...but I was just curious if anyone else had this problem. I was thinking of giving her cranberry juice or something.

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde did the same thing. It got better and until today (whic is ironic) he had not done it for like 6 weeks but it is just as you described. He does not squat and pee its like along line of pee that just started happening while he was running through the house for no apparent reason. Let me know what the vet says.


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Exact same issue with 4.5 month old Ronan. It happens after he's been playing hard for a while with our Golden. I try to remember to stop the play and take him out for a bathroom break, but if I miss the timing, I have a mess. Again, not a puddle, but a long line. I was thinking it was an immature bladder, but now I'm wondering if I am looking at an issue as well. I will be interested to hear what you discover.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

yep same problem with our 6.5 month old female. had her checked out at about five months -no infection and the vet thought she would grow out of it......still happening! not all the time but a long trail of drops plus sometimes she could go wee's every 10 mins...anyone thinks this an issue????


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

barrel said:


> yep same problem with our 6.5 month old female. had her checked out at about five months -no infection and the vet thought she would grow out of it......still happening! not all the time but a long trail of drops plus sometimes she could go wee's every 10 mins...anyone thinks this an issue????


How does a vet check for infection ?


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

WE GOT A WEE SAMPLE AND HAD IT LAB CHECKED.


----------



## v-bug (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a 7 month old girl, who needs let out very often or she will pee in the house. (We let her once every hour).
The vet checked her for urinary track infection- clear.
They even gave her an ultra sound when she got spayed to verify everything was ok.
Her kidney function checked out fine also (through a blood test).

We have potty trained many other dogs successfully. Don't know if it is an incontinence related issue?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

As a suggestion, to no particular individual, if the the urinary tract problems persist ask your vet to do a live culture if it hasn't already been done.

When I first got Gunnr, at 11 months old, she had some serious issues. She flat out couldn't make it and had to be let out constantly, more than once an hour. The initial screenings for UTI came back only barely positive so I thought it was a behavioral issue, or possibly psychological. When she didn't make it on the way to the backdoor, after she asked to go out, I knew the issue was deeper. 
End result after a live culture was done was that she had a pretty persistent infection. She was on antibiotics for close to 6 weeks and had additional live cultures done.
Her bladder muscles, for lack of a better expression, were pretty weak and took a little time to strengthen after it was all said and done, and now she seems to be fine. She can make it through the nite, and has made it 8+ hours when we need to be away. 8 hours is the max I reasonably expect a dog to be able to hold it. After that, it's a roll of the dice.


----------



## v-bug (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the response.
Actually they did culture the first sample- came back negative.
I insisted they check when we first brought her home at 8 weeks...she was constantly squatting when we were outside.
They did a second test months later when I was hitting my desperation point with this issue. Again- negative. 
I know my vet thinks it is a training issue. I guess that answer wa/is hard for me to accept- Vizsla's are easy to train! Plus, we let her out so often, same door, praise afterwards, watched her and corrected her when there was an accident....etc, etc. 

Just recently she starting holding it through the night (at 6-7 months). And is getting better holding it during the day while we are at work. I always go home at lunch to let her out. Up until the last couple weeks she 90% of the time would pee in her crate (at a 4.5 hour interval).

I am hoping this 'phase' will past. 
I even tried grain free dog food (a suggestion from another V owner).


----------



## Drbobdaddio (Nov 29, 2021)

barrel browner said:


> yep same problem with our 6.5 month old female. had her checked out at about five months -no infection and the vet thought she would grow out of it......still happening! not all the time but a long trail of drops plus sometimes she could go wee's every 10 mins...anyone thinks this an issue????


My 4 month old female can pee every 15 min . Fortunately she taught herself to use doggie door, so she’s out a lot . Drinks water and goes immediately. Took her to the vet first urine analysis showed raised WBC , gave me a week of clavimox, seemed to help, but not 100%. Then it started back up again, this time they did a culture. Waiting for results. Fortunately she sleeps thru the night from 10-6:30 without a problem.


----------



## anna wright (Dec 12, 2021)

v-bug said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Actually they did culture the first sample- came back negative.
> I insisted they check when we first brought her home at 8 weeks...she was constantly squatting when we were outside.
> They did a second test months later when I was hitting my desperation point with this issue. Again- negative.
> ...


Dogs do need some amount of grains in their diet, it makes no impact on the urinary trackt. Apparently is a youth-muscle weakness in the pelvis and they grow it out.


----------



## Travelstar (Nov 18, 2020)

Worth having a read of my post in the following thread: The Never Ending UTI | Hungarian Vizsla Forums

The issue is definitely not likely to be diet related, and I would recommend against taking away all grains. The reality is that lack of grains may have a link with DCM, a disease you definitely don't want your pup to get. Grains have a place, and are actually unlikely to be the source of the problem.


----------

